# Daphny Drucilla Delight David



## Le Bateleur (Oct 21, 2015)

Daphny Drucilla Delight David may be familiar to you from her posting on Phil's Facebook. If she isn't, here is a brief introduction from the lady herself:






While she describes herself as "genderqueer", available evidence points to her being a ciswoman, and Daphny Drucilla Delight David being her birth name.

Daphny largely owes her online notoriety to her group of friends. One such friend made a webcomic out of some of her blogs, which was picked up by _Vice_. Daphny was in a long-term relationship with Anthony "Anna Anthropy" Testa, an independent female game developer who is also a man that looks like Kengel. Daphny used to live with Testa and Patricia Hernandez of Kotaku during the period when Hernandez gave Testa's games positive reviews without disclosing that he was her landlord.



Spoiler: Manthropy










Here's a Vine of Daphny getting a shout out from gal pal Zoe Quinn:


Daphny is also part of the extensive social justice/indie gaming/transsexual Patreon circlejerk. Regulars in the GamerGate threads will find familiar faces among her patrons and among those she supports.

She has an extensive online presence dating back the best part of 10 years. Much of it is contained in her Livejournal which is still being updated but has been hidden from public view. However there is an archived copy available, which will allow readers to get a feel for Daphny's particular aesthetic: "angry ghosts of Geocities seek revenge on the living by triggering photosensitive seizures".

Another way to recognise Ms David's contributions is to look for her special snowflake typing style. she writes in all lowercase UNTIL THE CAPS LOCK COMES OUT FOR A BIT AND then its back to lowercase also NO PUNCTUATION WHEEEEEEEEE sorandom.

Mostly, Daphny spends her life schizing out on the online and begging for money, but sometimes she "creates" "video games" using drag'n'drop tools.

Unsurprisingly, it's hard to find any reaction at all to her games since nobody seems to play them. However, this page has short reviews for two of her works. Of _Find Shit_, the author wrote "Disliked not because of its simplicity, but the visual assault." The reaction to _A Game for Cats_ was "As a cat, I found this unrewarding and obtuse. Meow." Meow indeed.

To wrap up, here's a list of her more prominent online accounts:


Spoiler



Livejournal (private, still updated): Daphaknee 
Facebook: Daphney Drucilla Delight David
Personal Site: poopdoggyballs
Twitter2: PDOGGYBALLS
Twitter: Daphaknee
Patreon: DOGGYBALLS
Skype/AIM (old): proletearatwat
AIM: enemarathon
gtalk: drippynipple
Disqus: Daphny
OKCupid: Ninjafetish [archive]
Game Friend Made: Daphney Needs To Poop
Twitch: Daphaknee



Here's a nice gallery of Daphny's horrible teeth:

And finally, here is a picture of Ms David, epitomising grace and elegance:





(big thanks to @Smutley, @SunLightStreak and @cat for their work in pulling this info together *consent hugs*)


----------



## Tookie (Oct 21, 2015)

_LOOK AT HOW MANIC AND QUIRKY SHE IS THOUGH!_

Why does she have brown skin in the webcomic? Is she trans-ethnic too?


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 21, 2015)

Le Bateleur said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-10-21_8-57-38-png.55023/



I have that photo saved in my hooves file as, arandomtardapears.png I'm glad this one has a thread because she is one of the more odious of Phil's current ass patters, she is like Kinney but with added indydev (_the current SJW job of choice_).


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Oct 21, 2015)

As a British person and national stereotype, I am no stranger to fucked-up teeth. The fact that I looked at Ms Delight David's mouth and thought 'those are some fucked-up teeth' is, I believe, a real testament to her dedication to really awful oral care. Did you know that, following extraction, the remaining teeth can migrate to fill the gap?


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 21, 2015)

Helvetica Scenario said:


> As a British person and national stereotype, I am no stranger to fucked-up teeth. The fact that I looked at Ms Delight David's mouth and thought 'those are some fucked-up teeth' is, I believe, a real testament to her dedication to really awful oral care. Did you know that, following extraction, the remaining teeth can migrate to fill the gap?



Yea not with the number she'd need removed.


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Oct 21, 2015)

... I would like to know one thing.

HOW ARE ALL OF THESE TRANNIES GETTING INTO GAME DEVELOPING?! Much less, WHY ARE ALL OF THE LOLCOWS TURNING OUT TO BE TRANNIES?!

Now that that's out of my system.  

"Genderqueer"? Really?  Isn't that, like, you know. An insult in an insult?  To any Tumblrina?  For one, go out on the street and call anyone a queer.  And go tell a 'cis' person they're a gender.  Just that's a contradiction in and of itself.


----------



## bloodcoffee (Oct 21, 2015)

I thought SJWs were trying to "reclaim" queer as something positive, or at the very least, not an insult. Either way, retarded, but I'm still not shocked by her choice of "genderqueer".


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Oct 21, 2015)

bloodcoffee said:


> I thought SJWs were trying to "reclaim" queer as something positive, or at the very least, not an insult. Either way, retarded, but I'm still not shocked by her choice of "genderqueer".



I thought so, too, but queer just means weird. Or, if you want to go in the derogatory fashion - homosexual.  But, point of fact, none of them probably will ever know their true sexuality/gender/etc for one simple reason and fact.



Spoiler: Reason



Nobody will ever have sex with them.  Most gay guys I know know not to stick their dicks in crazy.  Most lesbians I know know to keep a tongue away from a twisted clam, too.


----------



## anthro (Oct 21, 2015)

To call yourself an indie dev, you should at least have some knowledge of programming first.


----------



## Smutley (Oct 21, 2015)

Daphny has bragged before that threads like this "happens like once a year" and it totally doesn't bother her and she makes new friends WEEEEE.  But history shows this to just be just bravado as she regularly sets her accounts to private and goes into hiding as soon as people begin mocking her.




She has also been encouraging Phil on nearly every post he has that isn't about genocide or anti-sematism.  Here she is encouraging his behavior on one of his many "white flight" posts




Here she is with her ex-girlfriend Anna Anthropy, who I'm really suspicious is just @Thundersteam.  Do you like fat whales, Kengle?  Is there something you're not telling us?  Are you using Gloria Tesch to hide your chubbylust??




Don't open these.


Spoiler


----------



## No Cavities (Oct 21, 2015)

Doctor Professor Timon said:


> ... I would like to know one thing.
> 
> HOW ARE ALL OF THESE TRANNIES GETTING INTO GAME DEVELOPING?! Much less, WHY ARE ALL OF THE LOLCOWS TURNING OUT TO BE TRANNIES?!




Transgender is the new "in" thing. It's fashionable, it adds to your oppression points, and it's an easy identity to slap on now that there are entire communities of people who don't believe you need dysphoria to be transgender. They're usually cis women who claim genderqueer or genderfluid and use they/them pronouns.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Here she is with her ex-girlfriend Anna Anthropy, who I'm really suspicious is just @Thundersteam. Do you like fat whales, Kengle? Is there something you're not telling us? Are you using Gloria Tesch to hide your chubbylust??
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-10-21_8-44-46-png.55037/


Ah yes, "girl"friend.



Le Bateleur said:


> Daphny is also part of the extensive social justice/indie gaming/transsexual Patreon circlejerk. Regulars in the GamerGate threads will find familiar faces among her patrons and among those she supports.


What is it with these SJW types and game dev? Why can't they pursue other avenues, like sports, music, sciences etc.?


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> _Phil's exchange with Daphny_








But Phil, you have friends who join hear when they have seen what a dick you are, and you have quite a few kiwi's on your friends list.



hood LOLCOW said:


> What is it with these SJW types and game dev? Why can't they pursue other avenues, like sports, music, sciences etc.?



Because Sports you can't do from the couch and the Sciences deal with facts and evidence that hurt's their feelings and can't be shouted down.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 21, 2015)

@Le Bateleur Outstanding writeup, full credit and go to the top of the class. I, too, am curious about this scourge of tranny independent game developers. There's too many examples on this forum alone for it to be confirmation bias IMO. Like what the hell is this shit. 

* was right*


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 21, 2015)

I didn't expect her to be a cis woman pretending to be trans.


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 21, 2015)

Phil's friend list is a gold mine of insanity and failure.


----------



## Iamthatis (Oct 21, 2015)

Ooh a challenger appears.  This bitch could be fun.  I wonder what she would have to do to get Phil to turn on her.  I find the idea of Potato vs Ham 2015 to be quite promising!


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 21, 2015)

trombonista said:


> I didn't expect her to be a cis woman pretending to be trans.


There's always IDCP for that.


----------



## Smutley (Oct 21, 2015)

trombonista said:


> I didn't expect her to be a cis woman pretending to be trans.



I don't think she pretends to be trans, she's just "genderqueer" and likes They pronouns. 



hood LOLCOW said:


> What is it with these SJW types and game dev? Why can't they pursue other avenues, like sports, music, sciences etc.?



Her work history has consisted of being a dog walker and possibly a groomer in California, and occasionally pet sitting.  The only gamedev work she's done is her friends putting her in things and failing at using drag-n-drop tools.  After a messy breakup with Anna Anthropy she shacked up with a "games journalist" almost 10 years younger than her in Seattle and mooches off him and patreon.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> I don't think she pretends to be trans, she's just "genderqueer" and likes They pronouns.


"Genderqueer" or nonbinary still counts as trans to me since no one's sex at birth is nonbinary.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Her work history has consisted of being a dog walker and possibly a groomer in California, and occasionally pet sitting. The only gamedev work she's done is her friends putting her in things and failing at using drag-n-drop tools.



One thing of note is she's managed to get into the LA Times for something gaming related.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Oct 21, 2015)

I guess she's just another he/she but really they like Mikhail would say.

Just another piece in the puzzle of the not-funny life and existence of Harel.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't have enough booze for this shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2015)

Doctor Professor Timon said:


> "Genderqueer"? Really?  Isn't that, like, you know. An insult in an insult?  To any Tumblrina?  For one, go out on the street and call anyone a queer.  And go tell a 'cis' person they're a gender.  Just that's a contradiction in and of itself.



Queer in general has long been used as a catch-all for anything from LGBT to stuff that doesn't fall neatly into anything in the alphabet soup acronyms, and genderqueer for anything not binary.  Its status as a slur has the added bonus of allowing people to argue about who is allowed to say it.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 21, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> One thing of note is she's managed to get into the LA Times for something gaming related.




as a rule, you put the most obnoxious looking person in the picture is one wishes to garner ridicule


----------



## MMX (Oct 21, 2015)

I opened the links again..i dont know why i keep doing it.

Also kengle is Mantropy and Jessica davies.That guy is  master troll.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 21, 2015)

Are these people allergic to hair colors that occur naturally or what?


----------



## Planky859 (Oct 21, 2015)

Le Bateleur said:


> While she describes herself as "genderqueer", available evidence points to her being a ciswoman, and Daphny Drucilla Delight David being her birth name.


"Congratulations Mr. and Mrs. David, it's an exceptional individual"


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Oct 21, 2015)

That profile pic versus reality...


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 21, 2015)

Kilted Gentleman said:


> That profile pic versus reality...



I will say she is semi skilled when it comes to FGAS.


----------



## anthro (Oct 21, 2015)

Someone's making a game about me. Not really.


----------



## ChrisFangs (Oct 21, 2015)

It's stuff like this that makes me wish their suicide rate were higher. Also, on a side note how do all these trannies have the same terrible jowl intensive  body type?


----------



## XH 502 (Oct 22, 2015)

anthro said:


> Someone's making a game about me. Not really.
> 
> View attachment 55110



That's not a game, that's a graphical abomination.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's an execrable Flash game featuring Ms David's vocal talents. It was "created" by Anna Manthropy in 2009 using Babby's First Drag'n'Drop Game Arranger. The game is about a pig with a badly-sized hitbox learning to fly through a boring maze. Hence, Daphny's contribution is to quite literally squeal like a pig.

It's notable that, in addition to the standard mute button, the game features a key to disable only the squealing. In hindsight, having a feature built into a game to disable her only contribution should probably have served Daphny as a warning.

Following the breakup with Manthropy (who publishes his games under the name Auntie Pixelante), Daphny seems to have struggled to find both employment and the level of notoriety she once enjoyed:





Incidentally, the comment above was left in 2014 on a (NSFW) Destructoid article from 2011 which covers some troll fapfiction Daphny wrote on Twitter because she was butthurt at Jim Sterling and David Jaffe.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 22, 2015)

I think the main thing that pisses me off about this dude is spelling that name "Daphny."  That's a shitty, retarded way to spell that name.  It's Daphne.

Only black people have dispensation from God to spell names however the fuck they feel like.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Oct 22, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I think the main thing that pisses me off about this dude is spelling that name "Daphny."  That's a shitty, retarded way to spell that name.  It's Daphne.
> 
> *Only black people have dispensation from God to spell names however the fuck they feel like.*


Also the Welsh


----------



## No Cavities (Oct 22, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I think the main thing that pisses me off about this dude is spelling that name "Daphny."  That's a shitty, retarded way to spell that name.  It's Daphne.
> 
> Only black people have dispensation from God to spell names however the fuck they feel like.



The entire name pisses me off. I refuse to believe that someone named their child "Daphny Drucilla Delight". Drucilla Delight sounds like the $45 special girl at the shitty escort service


----------



## CatParty (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Splendid (Oct 22, 2015)

With a name like that, I'm not surprised she turned out this way, and her parents shouldn't be either.


----------



## Smutley (Oct 22, 2015)

If you'd like an example of the creative licenses Daphny and her friends take with her likeness, here's her character from the game Mighty Jill Off


 



I suppose the fucked up teeth and huge round head are accurate though.  

Here's a blurb from Anna Anthropy's blog where Daphny, in all her Random Glory, holds an MS Paint fan porn contest where she will mail the winner a customized diaper.  Perhaps her work in When Pigs Fly is prophetic since she's a sow who likes to wallow in excrement? 






cat said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/screencapture-www-facebook-com-photo-php-1445515047075-png.55240/



Well way to go public post, Sharon David is at least one of her sisters.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 22, 2015)

DDDD and Phil are a perfect match. They can shit each others' pants.


----------



## Null (Oct 22, 2015)

D4 can fig Phil. Maybe after all that pent up sexual frustration is over Phil will normalize a bit.


----------



## anthro (Oct 22, 2015)

From her patreon. She wants people to pay her rent so she doesn't have 'survival stress.'


----------



## Le Bateleur (Oct 22, 2015)

I was really bugging me who Daphny reminded me of, until I found this picture:
https://archive.md/7djM3/3312f66d26ae9c63a96d501204d78a17c7a30151.jpg


Spoiler: Johnny Rotten







Which becomes more amusing when you consider that John Lydon got his nickname because of his rotten teeth



There was some talk upthread about the sort of person who'd name their daughter Daphny Drucilla Delight David. It's this sort:



Spoiler: warning - turn down your speakers




And a picture


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Oct 22, 2015)

Butta Face Lopez said:


> Also the Welsh


I don't care who they are.  When I see names with obviously made-up letter combinations, I just see people who are too dumb to spell correctly.


----------



## XH 502 (Oct 22, 2015)

anthro said:


> View attachment 55263
> 
> From her patreon. She wants people to pay her rent so she doesn't have 'survival stress.'



This shit is what happens when you fail to teach your kid that the world doesn't give a fuck about their personal needs and that they need to learn to live with that fact.


----------



## vittek (Oct 23, 2015)

"Survival stress" Jesus Christ, the self entitlement of those people. How the fuck did these failures of humanity even exist before the internet if at all?


----------



## Splendid (Oct 23, 2015)

vittek said:


> "Survival stress" Jesus Christ, the self entitlement of those people. How the fuck did these failures of humanity even exist before the internet if at all?


They didn't. The internet becoming widespread enabled this kind of lifestyle.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Oct 23, 2015)

vittek said:


> "Survival stress" Jesus Christ, the self entitlement of those people. How the fuck did these failures of humanity even exist before the internet if at all?


Not going to powerlevel, but I'm going to pose this question: at my job, I produce two items that I guarantee are much, much more important to the lives of these Patreonites than whatever they make is to me.  So why don't THEY sponsor my "survival stress"?


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Oct 23, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Not going to powerlevel, but I'm going to pose this question: at my job, I produce two items that I guarantee are much, much more important to the lives of these Patreonites than whatever they make is to me.  So why don't THEY sponsor my "survival stress"?


You work at Ben & Jerry's? I figured that would be really laid-back!


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Oct 23, 2015)

vittek said:


> "Survival stress" Jesus Christ, the self entitlement of those people. How the fuck did these failures of humanity even exist before the internet if at all?


Earlier on society wouldn't let these people live


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 23, 2015)

anthro said:


> View attachment 55263
> 
> From her patreon. She wants people to pay her rent so she doesn't have 'survival stress.'


I have serious brain damage from reading that, I think I am entitled to at least 50%.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Oct 23, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Not going to powerlevel, but I'm going to pose this question: at my job, I produce two items that I guarantee are much, much more important to the lives of these Patreonites than whatever they make is to me.  So why don't THEY sponsor my "survival stress"?


Which two _Steven Universe_ characters do you voice?


----------



## CatParty (Oct 23, 2015)

Le Bateleur said:


> Which two _Steven Universe_ characters do you voice?




I was gonna guess he worked at Ben and Jerrys for all their "self care"


----------



## CatParty (Nov 29, 2015)

@Smutley


----------



## Rei420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Making a shittier version of the first super mario in game maker and putting it on steam greenlight dosen't count as being a game developer, unfortunatly


----------



## wheat pasta (Nov 29, 2015)

Rei420 said:


> Making a shittier version of the first super mario in game maker and putting it on steam greenlight dosen't count as being a game developer, unfortunatly


You say that, but you probably don't have all those "survival stresses" weighing you down. You don't know her lived experiences!!


----------



## Prick Baxter (Dec 8, 2015)

Another game dev wrote a blog post calling out Daphny's ex Anna Anthropy for abusive behavior http://ellaguro.blogspot.com/


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Dec 9, 2015)

4D=Dull Dull Dull Dull


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 21, 2016)

Daphny joins in on mocking Shanley's "daddy appropriation" spergout:


----------



## bottomfeeder (Sep 3, 2016)

I had a fling with Daphny and Anna. They're both terrible people. Not sure how to talk about it without powerleveling all over the place but it was...an experience.

Edit: here's some more information on Daphny.

She is an obsessive clinger-on of people who are more famous than her. She identifies heavily as a "muse" and subtly takes responsibility for the creations people make while she fucks them. She was slightly involved in the Bay Area music scene in the late 90s/early 00s. She claims to have dated Isaac Brock of Modest Mouse. She is friends with Jamie of Xiu Xiu and has a song written about her and is featured on the cover.  She clings onto these shreds of relevancy to disguise the fact that the things she creates are irrelevant at best and impossible to consume at worst. She also bragged regularly about being one of the first members of the original capslock livejournal community and claimed to have coined the phrase CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.

She has Tourette's and is pretty unbearable in person. She regularly says she's exactly the same person online as she is in person and she's absolutely correct. She's abrasive, loud, rude, and embarrassing. She will scream any time, any place, for any reason. She hates herself immensely but also believes that she's ultimately so endearing that nothing she does could be annoying or harmful. She does come up with some cool concepts sometime. She used to throw unusual parties like an ipecac party where everyone puked in her shower, a Freddy Krueger (who she is sexually obsessed with) party where everyone wore white t-shirts and slashed each other with marker fingers, and a Communist Russia party with fake executions. Her entire personality is based around being weird and obnoxious. It seems like she's calmed down at least a little bit from when I knew her and gotten way into social justice. It's a little weird.

She was extremely jealous of Anna and all of his more popular "queer indie games scene" friends and it caused a lot of problems in their relationship. After their breakup, they both said the other one was emotionally abusive. They became estranged and fought over who kept which friends.

There was also a whole bunch of ratking bullshit where one of their mutual close friends/sometimes lover (Jetta Rae "doublecakes") was outed as a sexual predator. Daphny sided with Jetta and Anna sided against him. Daphny and Anna also claimed Porpentine (a creepy trans woman who makes twine games) was abusing them as well, but he claimed they were the ones abusing him. This happens a lot in their social circles.

I have more to say about Anna but that's a whole different can of worms.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 3, 2016)

Expose the shit out of him.


----------



## DirtbagDeluxe (Sep 3, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> I had a fling with Daphny and Anna, met Daphny's mom too. They're both terrible people. Not sure how to talk about it without powerleveling all over the place but it was...an experience.


I feel you. I used to be friends with Daphny through livejournal and even that was a trip. I can't source my stories since she purged her personal and sex journals so I've just been awkwardly sitting on my hands. She scrubbed her former internet presence pretty well but  I was surprised to see she went full SJW


----------



## bottomfeeder (Sep 3, 2016)

DirtbagDeluxe said:


> I feel you. I used to be friends with Daphny through livejournal and even that was a trip. I can't source my stories since she purged her personal and sex journals so I've just been awkwardly sitting on my hands. She scrubbed her former internet presence pretty well but  I was surprised to see she went full SJW



Yeah, I'm shocked. I wish I had all her insane shit archived. She seems much more boring now but probably ultimately more pleasant to be around. Oh, by the way, she did not smell good, especially her breath. I feel a little bad posting about how bad her rotten teeth stank because I know she'll probably read it but uhhh... it was not great.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 3, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> claimed to have coined the phrase CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.


We all know she didn't.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 4, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> There was also a whole bunch of ratking bullshit where one of their mutual close friends/sometimes lover (Jetta Rae "doublecakes") was outed as a sexual predator. Daphny sided with Jetta and Anna sided against him. Daphny and Anna also claimed Porpentine (a creepy tranny who makes twine games) was abusing them as well, but he claimed they were the ones abusing him. This happens a lot in their social circles.



Why is this shit so common in troon circles?  I mean it's almost always complete lies, but trannies often complain about their reputation as a bunch of creepy rapists, so why is it their most common public behavior is constantly accusing each other of being creepy rapists?

If it weren't absolutely hilarious it would be maddening.


----------



## 50K Death March (Sep 4, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Why is this shit so common in troon circles?  I mean it's almost always complete lies, but trannies often complain about their reputation as a bunch of creepy rapists, so why is it their most common public behavior is constantly accusing each other of being creepy rapists?
> 
> If it weren't absolutely hilarious it would be maddening.



I think it comes back to it being an ultimate black mark that doesn't need proof because they can cry infinite victim if someone tries to call them out.

Where is your evidence? How dare you not believe me you pig!
Why didn't you tell anyone at the time? I was scared! How dare you!
Why didn't you tell the cops? The cops are all transphobic cis-demons, they'd never believe me! They kill black people! (please love me BLM)
Why- Stop asking all these questions! YOU ARE SCARING ME AND MAKING ME AFRAID FOR MY LIFE.

The only thing you can really counter it with is YEAH WELL, YOU BUMDONGLED ME, YOU LIAR!


----------



## Splendid (Sep 4, 2016)

50K Death March said:


> I think it comes back to it being an ultimate black mark that doesn't need proof because they can cry infinite victim if someone tries to call them out.
> 
> Where is your evidence? How dare you not believe me you pig!
> Why didn't you tell anyone at the time? I was scared! How dare you!
> ...


Or just say they're a rapist right back.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 4, 2016)

Le Bateleur said:


> Daphny Drucilla Delight David may be familiar to you from her posting on Phil's Facebook. If she isn't, here is a brief introduction from the lady herself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looked like they were scratching their ass in that first video.


----------



## yasscat (Sep 5, 2016)

50K Death March said:


> YOU BUMDONGLED ME


Thank you in advance for my new favorite addition to my vocabulary.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 5, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> I had a fling with Daphny and Anna. They're both terrible people.



From the state of them, why would you do such a thing? This Daphny character in particular seems to be a walking, talking, squeaking ball of fucked up, the likes of which one minute she'd be tearing all your clothes off and saying how she wants to have your abortion, and the next minute she'd be wailing about how you technically raped her because you didn't get consent in writing. 

Also, I just played Find Shit. Is she fucking serious? Someone paid for her to do this? If this is meant to be art or a satirical deconstruction of gaming, it fails on every level and several other levels yet to be discovered too.

Can I also add that the whole dividing up friends between them malarky is possibly the most exceptional thing I've ever encountered in the context of the demise of a relationship.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Sep 6, 2016)

Ginger Piglet said:


> From the state of them, why would you do such a thing? This Daphny character in particular seems to be a walking, talking, squeaking ball of fucked up, the likes of which one minute she'd be tearing all your clothes off and saying how she wants to have your abortion, and the next minute she'd be wailing about how you technically raped her because you didn't get consent in writing.



Anna's dating criteria is that you're young (18 - 20 is his target, seems like, but he'll settle for older), mentally and/or physically ill, a fan of his works, & socially isolated/lonely enough that you're willing to be...indiscriminate. Bonus points if you have nowhere to stay and he offers to house you. He was obsessed with building a BDSM harem. Daphny, at the time, functioned as a sort of lowkey recruiter for him. I wasn't the first young & naive fan to get sucked into his obsessive sexual life and I know I wasn't the last.

Of course there are tons more personal details but this is the least powerleveled version I can provide.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 6, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> Anna's dating criteria is that you're young (18 - 20 is his target, seems like, but he'll settle for older), mentally and/or physically ill, a fan of his works, & socially isolated/lonely enough that you're willing to be...indiscriminate. Bonus points if you have nowhere to stay and he offers to house you. He was obsessed with building a BDSM harem. Daphny, at the time, functioned as a sort of lowkey recruiter for him. I wasn't the first young & naive fan to get sucked into his obsessive sexual life and I know I wasn't the last.
> 
> Of course there are tons more personal details but this is the least powerleveled version I can provide.



The only one of Anna Anthropy's works I know is Mighty Jill Off, which I played years ago. It was fairly fun but nothing to write home about. The rather forced comparison of playing a difficult old-school game to wanking wasn't lost on me and was a bit heavy handed really. 

So basically, Anna's a predatory creephat who only escapes a Chris Hansening by restricting himself to the sort of people who the adult film industry call "barely legal." That's good to know. I feel dirty for having slightly enjoyed one of his works now.


----------



## Ineedahero (Sep 6, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> I have more to say about Anna but that's a whole different can of worms



Does Anna deserve his own thread? Either way, I would be interested in hearing those stories. These two are creepy as fuck. 

Also lol at them claiming porpentine abused them both. Porpentine is quite the exceptional individual, but she seems pretty harmless and she's also like 100kg from what I can tell. And while I know abuse isn't always physical, I love the idea of a skinny femme tranny bullying two 200 kg hambeasts into submission.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Sep 6, 2016)

Ineedahero said:


> Does Anna deserve his own thread? Either way, I would be interested in hearing those stories. These two are creepy as fuck.
> 
> Also lol at them claiming porpentine abused them both. Porpentine is quite the exceptional individual, but she seems pretty harmless and she's also like 100kg from what I can tell. And while I know abuse isn't always physical, I love the idea of a skinny femme tranny bullying two 200 kg hambeasts into submission.



I'm not sure if Anna really merits his own thread anymore. Maybe a few years ago. It seems like chemical castration has "calmed his tits" (if I may) and he works for a school now so his social media presence isn't as constantly sleazy and BDSM focused. The writeup by his housemate that he creeped on that was posted earlier was a pretty good look at him. I wouldn't really have much to add to the thread as most of my anecdotes about him are personal and could lead to me being identified and set upon by The Queer Indie Games SJW Trans Defense Squad.



Ginger Piglet said:


> The only one of Anna Anthropy's works I know is Mighty Jill Off, which I played years ago. It was fairly fun but nothing to write home about. The rather forced comparison of playing a difficult old-school game to wanking wasn't lost on me and was a bit heavy handed really.



The Queen in that game is how Anna views himself, by the way.


----------



## Ineedahero (Sep 7, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> I wouldn't really have much to add to the thread as most of my anecdotes about him are personal and could lead to me being identified and set upon by The Queer Indie Games SJW Tranny Defense Squad.



Yeah fuck that, those cunts are vicious.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 7, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> The Queen in that game is how Anna views himself, by the way.



Jill is also based off of Daphny.  A fat, gap toothed, pumpkin headed idiot who gets kicked around by the queen.


----------



## randomfarmer (Sep 7, 2016)

Why are they so fat?


----------



## Splendid (Sep 7, 2016)

randomfarmer said:


> Why are they so fat?


Did you expect anything different?


----------



## ON 190 (Sep 9, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> an ipecac party where everyone puked in her shower


uh I'm sorry _what_


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Sep 9, 2016)

We need a thread for Manthropy if only to collect images of him to laugh at.


----------



## snailshell (Nov 17, 2016)

Old thread may be slightly old, but here's 2cents for the record:

I used to know this chick like 10-14 years ago through AIM chats and livejournal. She was bizarre, loud, and a giant troll, but she wasn't a horrible person back then if you could stand the bullshit. I dropped out of that circle a long time ago, and I'm highly entertained to see she's gone all SJW. 

Notable Daphny memories:

- hearing about her getting arrested and testing positive for PCP (she was actually on DXM -- regular user) and being sexually abused by the officers

- watching her make fun of asian people in chat by spamming "CHING CHONG WING WONG"

- many, many, many chats where she was drunk/high/out of her mind crazy and sperging about random shit

- trying to figure out how anyone's fashion sense could be that bad. we're talking raver plus homeless crossed with the dregs of a Goodwill, topped with nausea. She made (makes?) Chris look like a New York fashion model.

Sorry I don't have more to contribute. This was super long ago, and I never expected to see her pop back up again.


----------



## GhostButt (Jan 17, 2017)

Would bdsm pics be appropriate to post? They were from a public livejournal.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 17, 2017)

GhostButt said:


> Would bdsm pics be appropriate to post? They were from a public livejournal.



Definitely. But please put a spoiler on it if you do post that stuff.


----------



## GhostButt (Jan 18, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Definitely. But please put a spoiler on it if you do post that stuff.



okay but if mods disagree, please just wipe the post, I promise not to whine about censorship or whatever.



Spoiler


----------



## BlueSpark (Jan 18, 2017)

She looks like Lena Dunham in the second pic.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 18, 2017)

GhostButt said:


> okay but if mods disagree, please just wipe the post



Lol, yeah, this board isn't exactly "worksafe". As long as it's lulz and relevant to the thread's subject mods won't remove that kind of thing. I've seen far worse on this website.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 18, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I've seen far worse on this website.



O, that I could unsee some of the things I have seen on this website.


----------

